

What a moron...  - Mathnerd314
http://revk.www.me.uk/2010/07/what-moron.html

======
sambeau
This is genius.

My parents house in the UK receives about 8-14 of these calls every day. I've
been dreaming about creating an asterisk-pbx-powered spam call catcher for
them.

I'm now thinking about it more seriously…

------
MaysonL
Indeed genius. Google ought to implement this in Google Voice for all their
unassigned numbers. Any Googlers up for doing it as a 20% time project?

------
teilo
Awesome. And it only goes to show that the goons they hire to man these lines
are getting minimum wage for a reason.

